# Over the top?



## trlvn (Sep 2, 2022)

So I was watching a Youtube video and noticed the guy had a little stand behind his lathe to keep a few of the commonly used tools handy.  Obviously the chuck keys for both the 3-jaw and the drill chuck but also a few Allen wrenches that were used a lot.  I thought:  "I can whip up something like that!"

I went looking for an offcut to make it from and some wood that I bought at Lee Valley probably 20 years ago came into view.  A package of 6 little pieces of random exotic woods that are basically the size you see above.   Yeah, I guess that is well-enough seasoned!

Then it occurred to me that there is not a lot of height between the shelf and the cabinet above.  Maybe it would be better to angle the holes so it is easier to get stuff in and out.  Of course, it would be boring to have stuff angled just one way.  And, actually, I don't have a set of metric Allen keys right at hand.  So let's expand it to a full-ish set!

And since we've gone this far, I couldn't let it get splattered with random oils and such.  So a couple of coats of amber shellac.  I do love the colour and depth that shellac brings out.

So--over the top?  Or not far enough?



Craig
(The compulsive in me wishes that the 8mm key was silver like the 3 and 5.)


----------



## whydontu (Sep 2, 2022)

nothing exceeds like excess.


----------



## garageguy (Sep 2, 2022)

yes, fairly over the top, but don't stop there, I see more room on the one end.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 2, 2022)

Totally over the top. I love it!
John


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 2, 2022)

NICE.... But not as over the top as this........









						Milling Machine Handwheels
					

When I bought my machine the handwheels on the X axis were crap, no idea what happened with them but the hubs seem to be from a real handwheel.  So I'm making new ones. I started with some 1/4" plate and cut out a pair of "Mercedes" emblems about 7" in diameter.   From here I got busy building...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Tom O (Sep 2, 2022)

Craig
(The compulsive in me wishes that the 8mm key was silver like the 3 and 5.)

Make it silver then you can go to the darkside.


----------

